# Solling



## gage_ (14. März 2002)

Wie soeben im DH/DS/Dirt Forum gepostet wurde, macht der Solling Bike Garden am Wochenende wieder die Pforten auf.

Wer hat Lust da mal hinzufahren, ein Auto und noch Platz drin?


----------



## Rabbit (14. März 2002)

Ich hab'n Auto, ich habe Platz, aber nicht das richtige Bike 
Wie weit ist's denn nach Solling, bzw. wo liegt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (14. März 2002)

@Rabbit ... da sind natuerlich auch andere schoene Strecken rundrum ... wir machen das so, ich geh ein bisschen rumlullen, und Du quaelst Dich ein bisschen 

Das ist in der Naehe von Goettingen, lt. Falk Routenplaner ca. 220 Auto-km von HH ... Solling heisst der Berg, Merxhausen die naechste Ortschaft.


----------



## onkel (14. März 2002)

Solling, der: Mittelgebirge rund um Holzminden!


----------



## momme (14. März 2002)

hay rabbit!

du fährst etwa nochmal etwas mehr als ´ne 1/2 stunde wenn du auf der a2 in höhe hannover vorbeirauschst!

momme!


----------



## Rabbit (14. März 2002)

Jup, hab's schon gefunden 


> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *Solling, der: Mittelgebirge rund um Holzminden! *



Solling, der: Mittelgebirge im Dreieck Holzminden, Einbeck und Uslar (oder so) 

Das ist ja gar nicht so weit. Da könnte man sich ja mal wieder ein WE bei PAN einquartieren  und dann einen Tagesausflug in den Solling machen.

Während gageC, Quen und wer weiß was im MTB-Park ein wenig Bergabrad fahren, können sich die echten Kerle die _Große Blöße_ (528m) geben  

Na, da haben wir doch schon ein Ausflugsziel für eines der Wochenenden im Sommer


----------



## gage_ (14. März 2002)

Das klingt gut. Hoffentlich geben wir uns dann im Bikepark nicht auch die grosse Bloesse 

Falls Du auch Lust hast, ein bisschen Action zu machen haette ich ja noch ein Hardtail, das auch eine gewisse Bergab-Eignung hat .. natuerlich nur fuer echte Kerle. Dir wuerde ich es glatt unter der Voraussetzung, dass evtl. entstandene Schaeden behoben werden leihen


----------



## Rabbit (14. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Falls Du auch Lust hast, ein bisschen Action zu machen haette ich ja noch ein Hardtail, ...*


Was bitte soll dieses Anspieldung auf Hart-Teil?!


----------



## Quen (14. März 2002)

Nur soviel: die Strecke soll es gut in sich haben... Also Fully ist da wohl sehr empfehlenswert  

Aber ich bin dabei sobald mein Bike wieder fit ist


----------



## Pan (14. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Das ist ja gar nicht so weit. Da könnte man sich ja mal wieder ein WE bei PAN einquartieren  und dann einen Tagesausflug in den Solling machen.
> *



Machen wir!!! 

Aber laß´ uns zwei Tage draus machen. Am ersten cc´lern wir ein bischen durch die schöne Gegend und am zweiten...

...ich nehm dann auch zusätzlich mein Enduro-Freerider-Fully (Light Version)mit und Du zeigst Du den Hardcore-Jungs dann mal, wo im Bike-Fun-Park der Hammer hängt!! 

Wann soll´s losgehen!!?


----------



## Quen (15. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...und Du zeigst Du den Hardcore-Jungs dann mal, wo im Bike-Fun-Park der Hammer hängt!!*


Have fun!  







oder doch lieber






 

Aber ich sehe schon, es wird ein *lustiges Wochenende* werden!

@gageC: Lass das DMR zu Hause und nimm den Freerider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (16. März 2002)

Hey, Rabbit, auf was ham was uns da den eingelassen??!! 

Aber die "Hardcore-Jungs" springen zuerst, is klar`ne??!!

@Quen: Das untere Foto is ja wohl saugeil!! Wo hastn das her??!! Kann man das so postermäßig irgendwie kriegen??!!
Das schlägt ja jeden Bike-Kalender!!


----------



## Quen (16. März 2002)

www.club-ghost.de ... Bilder ... Streckenbilder Fun Park Solling  

Da gibbet noch mehr feine Pics von der Strecke


----------



## Pan (16. März 2002)

So, bin jetzt erstmal forumsmäßig offline und schau mir an, was ich gerne können aber wohl niemals erreichen werde - mountainbikemäßig zumindest...


----------



## gage_ (16. März 2002)

WOW .. Vorfreude laesst gruessen ... wann geht's los? 

[email protected]: ICH nehm auf jeden Fall das Fully, hab das DMR ja nur Rabbit angeboten


----------



## Quen (16. März 2002)

Sobald ich meinen Full Face-Helm habe und das Fully wieder aufgebaut ist!?

Eventuell noch vor Ostern? Wäre fett...

Ostern ist Cannonball, dann bin ich drei Wochen in Italien, danach die Harzreise, dann nen Rennen in Hannover (nur zuschauen  ) ... ja, und dann ist schon Sommer.

Also, müssen auf jeden Fall noch vor Ostern mal hin! Aber ich glaube am 23. ist mein Bike noch nicht fertig 

Menno  

@gageC: schick mir mal bitte nen Bild vom DMR


----------



## Quen (16. März 2002)

Solling rockt!  

(auch wenn ich noch nie da war - hab es aber oft genug gehört!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (16. März 2002)

So Rabbit, ich glaub es gibt keine ausreden mehr...  

@gageC: wir setzen Harry einfach aufs DMR und schubsen ihn den Berg runter


----------



## gage_ (16. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Quen _
> *@gageC: schick mir mal bitte nen Bild vom DMR*



Das kommt (natuerlich im legendaeren Maenner-Bikes Thread) sobald die Laufraeder da und dran sind. Dann werde ich meine beiden Schnitten mal fuer's Photo stylen und auf Sonnenschein warten, die Bilder vom Fully sind ja auch nicht mehr aktuell (noch keine Kettenfuehrungen dran und so Scherze).

P.S: Grad hat's geklingelt, und ein dickes Paket von bike-mailorder ist gekommen ... sie sind DA DA DA! 

P.P.S: Sooo, jetzt sind die Laufraeder drin, die HS33 sind auf die neue Felgenbreite justiert und ich geh erstmal schlafen. Heut ist mit mir Biketechnisch definitiv nichts mehr los, werde heute abend nach dem Aufstehen noch ein wenig fein justieren (Vorbau umdrehen, 130mm im Hardtail ist ne Menge Holz, das baut HOCH  ) ... Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall interessiert, irgendwas zu machen.

Evil, was steht an? Bischi? Raffness? Rabbit muesste ja dieses Wochenende wieder mit Kind und Kegel zu schaffen haben ... wuerde die Kiste ja gerne ein bisschen ueber Singletrails scheuchen, auf Street hab ich weniger Lust, Trial bzw. Doubles kommen wohl erst gut, wenn ich die Drop-Off auf 110mm reduziert habe.


----------



## evil_rider (16. März 2002)

hmm, quatsch kann man auch mit 130mm jumpen, morgen(sonntag) bin ich aber mit stephan in volksdorf uffer BMX bahn nen bissl trainieren(also eher nix für dich *gg*), hmmm, und heute !!! weis net, bin noch netmal angezogen, grade wachgeworden


----------



## Rabbit (18. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von gageC _
> *Rabbit muesste ja dieses Wochenende wieder mit Kind und Kegel zu schaffen haben ...*


Korrekt! Das Wochenende stand im Zeichen des Flohmarktes 
Samstag war Kinderflohmarkt in der Sporthalle in Ellerbek und am Sonntag haben wir selber auf dem Flohmarkt an der U-Lutherrothstrasse versucht ein paar Sachen, aus denen Felix ja nun rausgewachsen ist, loßzueisen.
Aber das kommende Wochenende steht wieder ganz im Zeichen des Bikens!

Das mit Solling sollten wir wegen Quen wohl auf nach Ostern verlegen! Denn ich glaube nicht, daß gageC Lust hat, alleine im Bikepark rumzugurken während sich die XC'ler die _Große Blöße_ geben 

@PAN: Wegen dem Bikepark mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Du wirst mit deinem Carbon-Racer sowieso der sein, der schneller, höher und weiter springt. Schließlich sind die Huggels da ja für so krass-schwere (min. 20t) DH-Bikes ausgelegt. Was meinst Du, wie Du da abheben wirst !? 

Und noch was! Schneller oben sind wir sicher auf jeden Fall. Bis die DH'ler mit dem Trekker da hochgekarrt sind, sind wir schon längst wieder unten


----------



## gage_ (18. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Und noch was! Schneller oben sind wir sicher auf jeden Fall. Bis die DH'ler mit dem Trekker da hochgekarrt sind, sind wir schon längst wieder unten*



Du meinst bis dahin "haben wir die Bikes laengst wieder runtergetragen"  

Nach Ostern ist vollkommen ok, und ich denke das Revier gibt sogar fuer mehrere Besuche was her ... auch was so von den Wanderwegen/Singletrails erzaehlt wird hoert sich gut an, da wuerde ich auch glatt mal eine Tour mitfahren wollen (das allerdings mit Hardtail, die Wartezeiten kann ich Euch nicht zumuten 

Am Wochenende war ich jetzt zum ersten Mal auf der BMX Bahn in Pinneberg, und mein Fazit ist, dass Dual alles andere als wenig anstrengend ist .. man muss dauernd gut Gas geben um diese ganzen Hubbel zu ueberspringen, ich musste nach fast jeder Runde (max. 150m) eine Pause einlegen .. gut, das mag auch an den Nachwirkungen vom wilden Freitag-abend gelegen haben


----------



## evil_rider (18. März 2002)

wann ? wie ? will auch dahin


----------



## mTb|KwS-mudbuster (25. März 2002)

Ich hatte auch überlegt, dass für den Fall, dass das Cannonball Rennen ausfällt ich mal mit n paar Freuden zum Solling Bikepark fahr. Wär geil, wenn wir uns dann da treffen könnten. Wer schlägt nen Termin vor?
Vom 6.4. bis zum 10.4. kann ich net... Aber sonst ist mir eigentlich alles recht


----------



## evil_rider (25. März 2002)

cannonball wird wohl ausfallen....... also auf nach sollingen


----------



## gage_ (26. März 2002)

Also ich hab ehrlich gesagt bisher auch null Plan, was ich jetzt an Ostern mache ... Solling waere nett, auch wenn es da evtl. voll werden koennte.

Weiteres Problem ist, zur Anreise braeuchte man ein Auto (ich hab mal nach Zugverbindungen Richtung Merxhausen geschaut, damit ist nicht viel ...) ... gibt's noch weitere Ideen zur Freizeitgestaltung um Ostern? Mit dem Noch-Mehr-Nord-Volk (mtbkws-XYZ, RoteLocke, etc.) koennte man ja auf jeden Fall mal was angehen ..


----------



## evil_rider (26. März 2002)

ne street session ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niels (26. März 2002)

also ich hätt am ostersonntag lust auf solling..    bin zur zeit in WOB und da könnte ich dann vom bikepark aus wieder in richtung süden aufbrechen...

ist sicher ne menge los, aber ich will da unbedingt mal hin....


----------



## gage_ (26. März 2002)

Ich haette auch nichts dagegen, Dreck unter den Reifen zu haben. Also mehr Vorschlaege waeren Top. Falls sich kein Nicht-HH-ler hinreissen laesst herzukommen, wuerd ich auch gerne mal neue Locations suchen gehen.

Ein grosses Fragezeichen schwebt noch ueber dem Truppenuebungsplatz, den mir ein Ex-MXer mal ans Herz gelegt hat. Sowas wie Blankenese-Treppen faellt wohl flach, da wird es einfach viel zu viele Fussgaenger geben.

Malente waere vielleicht auch noch fein, aber ich denke da sollte man vorher mal mit den Locals Kontakt aufnehmen. Weit waere es ja fuer uns alle nicht.

@NNFAN .. boar, Du bist mal wieder up north? Das werde ich auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten 

So und jetzt geh ich raus


----------



## evil_rider (26. März 2002)

naja, das problem ist nur die ganzen locals schauen immer recht selten hier rein, evtl. sollte man noch was im DH/DS/DIRT forum erwähnen


----------



## Niels (26. März 2002)

jau, so alle paar monate bin ich immer mal wieder im schönen niedersachsen (bzw. im weniger schönen wolfsburg).

vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar forums-mitglieder, die am sonntag auch im solling sind. 

ich will jetzt eigentlich auch mal unseren wolfsburger bombenkrater auschecken gehen, war vorgestern mal ohne bike dort  (brr, ist kalt hier im norden)


----------



## gage_ (27. März 2002)

Wuerde Sonntag auch echt gerne dahinkommen, aber das wird wahrscheinlich an der Logistik scheitern (da hilft auch Deutsche Post World Net nicht allzu viel)

Ist jetzt ziemlich kurzfristig, aber ich wollte mich auch mal wieder erkundigen, welche guenstigen Mietwagen-Angebote es so gibt .. sobald man zu zweit oder zu dritt ist, lohnt sich das ja schon ... eben mal bei StarCar geschaut - ein Kombi kostet von Freitag 12:00h - Montag 9:00h schlappe EUR81,- .. noch ein bissel Benzin dazu, aber bei Hamburg-Merxhausen duerfte man schon zu zweit billiger wegkommen, als wenn man mit der Bummels-Bahn faehrt ..

Und wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt, ist es auch nicht mehr so kalt hier "oben"


----------



## Spitti (5. September 2004)

*Hallo,
wann steht denn mal wieder ne Tour im Solling an? Würde da auch gerne mal dran teilnehmen? 
Würde mich freuen wenn mir hier mal einer Tourenvorschläge rund um den Solling schreiben würde.

Gruß
Spitti*


----------



## MO_Thor (6. November 2004)

Sorry, dass ich diese paar Zeilen in diesen ollen Thread schreibe, aber ich finds irgendwie passend 

Der Solling Funpark leidet darunter, dass er in der region selber ziemlich unbekannt is. MTB selber is in der Solling-Region ein stiefmütterlich behandeltes Thema - was sehr, sehr schade is.
Zwar gibt es Anstrengungen, den Solling touristisch aufzuwerten (man will ihn für MTBs erschließen), aber dummerweise machne das nur die Orte, die mitten im Solling selber liegen - und nicht die Randgebiete.
Mein Heimatort Dassel regt sich in der Hinsicht garnich - dabei hatten die 1997 (glaub ich zumindest) sogar mal nen DH-Lauf! Die Strecke liegt zur Zeit brach, könnte aber zumindest noch als Dirtline zu gebrauchen sein.
Und der Dasseler Staatsforst bietet Unmengen an CC-Strecken...tja, und dann is da noch der Solling Funpark.
Ich will mal nich übertreiben, aber wenn sich die entsprechenden Leute kurzschließen würden, könnte man aus dem Solling ein super Bike-Gebiet machen!
So long,
MO_Thor


----------



## Blinky (9. November 2004)

Moin, ohne jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben...
'n Kumpel und ich wären motiviert, und das schöne, er kann problemlos 'n Sixt-Auto für lau (also Sprit) bekommen. T4 bis hin zu 7,5 Tonnen wären machbar, fahren dürfte ich die Dinger auch, und man könnte da logga so 4-5 bikes plus Menschen reinstopfen, mit Schmerzen gehen sogar 7-8 (das dann aber nich mehr legal... *g*). Falls wer Bock hat.

Mit anschliessender Grillsession wär das doch echt mal 'n Wochenende wert.


----------



## h-walk (9. November 2004)

Hallo,
Ich war letztes Jahr mal mit einer netten Truppe aus dem Harz im Funpark Solling unterwegs. Der Funpark ist klein aber fein und hat schon einige nette technische Features zu bieten. DH-Bike ist von Vorteil. Wenn ihr genug Leute zusammen bekommt, unbedingt dem Herrn Kumlehn (super nett) vorher per mail Bescheid geben, er shuttelt euch dann mit dem Trecker nach oben...
Verpflegung unbedingt ausreichend mitnehmen, da die Gegend eher etwas ländlicher ist...
Sehr cool sind die paar North Shore Passagen im oberen Teil der Strecke und der double gap jump auf der DH-Strecke. Mich hat es damals da zerlegt, da mein Lenkergriff bei der Landung runtergerutscht war...
Tja, dann viel Spaß, ich werde wohl erst im nächsten Jahr mal wieder den Funpark besuchen, solche Initiativen, wie die der Kumlehns mit dem Funpark Solling sollte man unbedingt stärker unterstützen...

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

